# What intertype relations are considered to be the best for romantic/marriage relations?



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

As above, what intertype relations are considered to be the best for romantic/marriage relations? 

Would be interested in links to pages as well as personal anecdotes/opinions. The information I've seen online seems to point to general relations only, not romantic relations specifically. 

Thanks!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I think Duality is generally considered the most compatible for a serious romantic relationship. I also think Semi-Duality, Activity, and Mirage/Illusory can be compatible though.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I heard the best intertype relations is when both of you are able to meet each others' suggestive needs.
e.g, Duals/Semi-duals/Activity


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

I don't think you can or should do this, but this is work-relation, as I see it. 










Where 1 equals harmonious (positive), and 2 equals conflicting (negative).
Where 2 equals learning/progress (positive), and 2 equals stale/dull (negative). 

I wouldn't use MBTI socially or romantically. People are just not the same person privately as they are socially or professionally, and if they are, then they are strangely one-dimensional.

I don't feel particularly attached to this so you may take it or leave it.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Skimt said:


> I don't think you can or should do this, but this is work-relation, as I see it.
> 
> View attachment 865542
> 
> ...


Interesting. Is this for dominant or auxiliary functions...? Also, is there a typo here in your post; "Where 2 equals learning/progress (positive), and 2 equals stale/dull (negative)?


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I think there is a certain attraction with duals, but I'm not sure if it makes the best for long-term relationships. ..based on what I've seen, generally...


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

Zeri said:


> Interesting. Is this for dominant or auxiliary functions...? Also, is there a typo here in your post; "Where 2 equals learning/progress (positive), and 2 equals stale/dull (negative)?


I shoved it all together in minutes. I already lost interest, and don't know 🤣 Yeah, dominant functions I think. And yeah, it's a typo. Last part should say "1 equals stale/dull (negative)".


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Skimt said:


> I shoved it all together in minutes. I already lost interest, and don't know 🤣 Yeah, dominant functions I think. And yeah, it's a typo. Last part should say "1 equals stale/dull (negative)".


Ok, lol


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Best: Duality, Activity
Ok, potential to work out well: Semi-duaity, Mirror, Benefit, Mirage
Mediocre: Business, Quasi-identical, Kindred, Contrary
Difficult: Supervision
Poor/Bad all around: Super-ego, Conflict


----------



## TheMasterMC (Jul 2, 2020)

People are just not the same person privately as they are socially or professionally, and if they are, then they are strangely one-dimensional. auto clicker


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

Food for thought
I've always found activity to be not quite as good as classical socionics would say and superego to be not as bad as it would say..


----------



## empathetic (Aug 10, 2020)

Zeri said:


> As above, what intertype relations are considered to be the best for romantic/marriage relations?
> 
> Would be interested in links to pages as well as personal anecdotes/opinions. The information I've seen online seems to point to general relations only, not romantic relations specifically.
> 
> Thanks!


Benefit the pinacle of romance albeit for a short time, but beware of upcoming disaster of quarrels and all such stuff.You will anyway mostly go diff. ways. Conflict for even shorter time which leaves even more painful consequences. From experiences!  You will get drained out. 
But if u want smooth romances but not strong love, go for mirage and superego, long time.


----------

